# Undertable mounting options for a DW 616



## wood_geek (May 26, 2008)

I was going super-simple and mounting my DW616 fixed base directly to a piece of melamine board, but I just tripped on the Bosch RA1165 Undertable mount while looking for a lift. 

Does any one know if my DW 616 motor will fit the RA1165? Or for that matter about any other low-cost device that lets you tweek the height from the top rather than crawling in the dust? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I can't say if your DW will interchange with a Bosch.

For your lift however, you may consider looking at this, http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routraiz.htm


----------

